# 2Cool Spring Beach Gathering - 5/19 - Sam's Beach (Surfside)



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Save the date! We'll meet between Access Rd #4 and Access Rd #5 (Sam's Beach), about 1/2 mile NE of the microwave tower. The exact location can be seen here:

http://www.google.com/maps/place/29...=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d29.0344! 4d-95.17617

Folks will start arriving Friday afternoon and there will be the usual party Friday night for those staying on the beach. Lots more folks will show up on Saturday and many will stay through to Sunday afternoon.

If you've never been to a beach gathering, they are always a great time, and a good way to meet a bunch of fellow 2Coolers. If you have a guitar, harmonica, etc., BRING IT! There is always a good jam both Friday and Saturday evenings.

Hope to see y'all there! :cheers:


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm bringing sand!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll be there.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Always a Good Time!

See y'all there! :dance:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am in and will have stickers with me and a few other goodies. Weather permitting, I should roll in on Friday morning and be there until Sunday. Looking forward to it.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Crawfish etouffee will be $20 a cup this year, crab balls $4 each.:spineyes::spineyes::spineyes:


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

steve holchak said:


> Crawfish etouffee will be $20 a cup this year, crab balls $4 each.:spineyes::spineyes::spineyes:


Seems fair, since we're charging you $2,000.00 to hang out with us. Photos and autographs are extra!:cheers:


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

MarkU said:


> Seems fair, since we're charging you $2,000.00 to hang out with us. Photos and autographs are extra!:cheers:


What a bargain!


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Here we go


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

MarkU said:


> Seems fair, since we're charging you $2,000.00 to hang out with us. Photos and autographs are extra!:cheers:


Lol! That got me. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm in, washer redemption is in order.í ½í¸Ž


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

you know I may not make it.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Talked to dad today and he is in with the RV!


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Dang need to buy some fishing gear guess and this is a good excuse. Probably get up down there, bringing a couple of my kids see what's crackin'


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Chazz1007 said:


> I'm in, washer redemption is in order.ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½


Sorry Chazz, There will be no redemption for you. You see, revenge cannot be had. I have retired from competitive washers. I leave you to your fate. The purgatory of perpetual shame will be your constant companion.

Steve, I think that for the quality of eats, those are very competitive prices.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

coachlaw said:


> Sorry Chazz, There will be no redemption for you. You see, revenge cannot be had. I have retired from competitive washers. I leave you to your fate. The purgatory of perpetual shame will be your constant companion.


But youâ€™ll have to live with the fact that you only beat 1/2 the dominating Shad/Chazz team. This gathering Shad/Chazz will have to reunite to defeat the infidels.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

hurricane matt said:


> Dang need to buy some fishing gear guess and this is a good excuse. Probably get up down there, bringing a couple of my kids see what's crackin'


Bringem brother. They'll have a blast!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Zeitgeist said:


> Talked to dad today and he is in with the RV!


I am planning on being down in mine too. North wind is gonna be tough to find in May, so cross your fingers.

BTW, stickers are $1.50 each if you have it. If not, you can have them.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Y'all need to really try and make one of these. Heck, my dad is 80 and he is bringing his RV from Kerrville :brew:

Here is a video from the last Spring gathering!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

GREAT video and music!! Thanks so much for posting.Gives me beach fever.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Could definitely use some sand between the toes this weekend! Too bad weâ€™re a couple months out.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I still have the 2Cool banner from the gathering at my house three years ago. Will bring it to the beach for everyone to sign. If your nameâ€™s not on it, you canâ€™t prove you e ever been to a gathering!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Make sure to bring your knee boots, bc it's already getting thick...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The stickers showed up and turned out great


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Mont said:


> The stickers showed up and turned out great


Nice! Will need a few, LOL!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Just reserved my room at the Peregrine Condo's. They're basically booked up. I talked with Melissa. She's going to go through the timeshare owners, and see who isn't going to show up. So she can open up more rooms. If you're planning on staying there, you may want to get on the list. Tell her it's for 2cool. She knows we rent a lot of rooms. and she'll do what she can for us.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Got my room reserved. They have one 1-bedroom remaining currently.


----------



## TUNDRA (Nov 29, 2017)

I have some brand new camping gear I'm looking to sell if any one is interested.4 man tent,4 sleepings bags and some other stuff that goes with it to.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Mont said:


> The stickers showed up and turned out great


DUDE...you made those with a Sharpie? :biggrin:

Jeff, we plan to stop by and have a 2Cool guitar with a bunch of old signatures on it to donate to something worthy. :smile:


----------



## BlindCowboy (Jan 21, 2016)

I've seen this in the past, and wanted to go. I don't contribute here much, but keep up with 2cool. I think this year i'm going. Would love to meet new people, and make them into old friends!

I've got 2 boys, 10 and 15. I'm assuming i'm good, but have to ask. Are kids encouraged?


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

BlindCowboy said:


> I've seen this in the past, and wanted to go. I don't contribute here much, but keep up with 2cool. I think this year i'm going. Would love to meet new people, and make them into old friends!
> 
> I've got 2 boys, 10 and 15. I'm assuming i'm good, but have to ask. Are kids encouraged?


Yes kids are encouraged! They do know how to fetch beer, and mix cocktails correctly?  It's kid friendly until about midnight. Then who's ever left is pretty much acting like a 13 yr old. So bring them!


----------



## BlindCowboy (Jan 21, 2016)

MarkU said:


> Yes kids are encouraged! They do know how to fetch beer, and mix cocktails correctly?


Mark, Of course they do! I raised my kids right! 10 year old makes a heck of a Martini.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Plenty of people show up who NEVER post here. It's not a prerequisite. See you there.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

BlindCowboy said:


> Mark, Of course they do! I raised my kids right! 10 year old makes a heck of a Martini.


Think I'm now an old friend....:cheers:


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

BlindCowboy said:


> I've seen this in the past, and wanted to go. I don't contribute here much, but keep up with 2cool. I think this year i'm going. Would love to meet new people, and make them into old friends!
> 
> I've got 2 boys, 10 and 15. I'm assuming i'm good, but have to ask. Are kids encouraged?


Bring them, will have plenty of surfrods set up to catch some fish.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

BlindCowboy said:


> I've seen this in the past, and wanted to go. I don't contribute here much, but keep up with 2cool. I think this year i'm going. Would love to meet new people, and make them into old friends!
> 
> I've got 2 boys, 10 and 15. I'm assuming i'm good, but have to ask. Are kids encouraged?


My boys are 9 & 10, theyâ€™ve been to most of the gatherings the last few years and had a blast. My daughter is 2 and has been going since she was a baby, bring the kiddos!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Jeff, we plan to stop by and have a 2Cool guitar with a bunch of old signatures on it to donate to something worthy. :smile:


Cool, will be good to see you again! :cheers:



BlindCowboy said:


> I've seen this in the past, and wanted to go. I don't contribute here much, but keep up with 2cool. I think this year i'm going. Would love to meet new people, and make them into old friends!
> 
> I've got 2 boys, 10 and 15. I'm assuming i'm good, but have to ask. Are kids encouraged?


Definitely good! Bring 'em out and have a great time!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

BlindCowboy said:


> I've seen this in the past, and wanted to go. I don't contribute here much, but keep up with 2cool. I think this year i'm going. Would love to meet new people, and make them into old friends!
> 
> I've got 2 boys, 10 and 15. I'm assuming i'm good, but have to ask. Are kids encouraged?


Yeah come on down! I know you reached out awhile back, I will be there with my dad and gal in the RV.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Here is an oldie but a goody from year's past!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> Yeah come on down! I know you reached out awhile back, I will be there with my dad and gal in the RV.


You might need a fishing license


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You might need a fishing license


I know, I will be DJaying an '80s prom fundraiser at the Knights of Columbus in Pearland on Saturday night. Can you stop by?


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Zeitgeist said:


> I know, I will be DJaying an '80s prom fundraiser at the Knights of Columbus in Pearland on Saturday night. Can you stop by?


Dude, did you just ask him to prom?

Now I've seen everything.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

coachlaw said:


> Dude, did you just ask him to prom?
> 
> Now I've seen everything.


Yes, baw ha!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

coachlaw said:


> Dude, did you just ask him to prom?
> 
> Now I've seen everything.


I didn't know the KofC allowed that kind of stuff??? :headknock


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I didn't know the KofC allowed that kind of stuff??? :headknock


LOL!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> I know, I will be DJaying an '80s prom fundraiser at the Knights of Columbus in Pearland on Saturday night. Can you stop by?


I'll be down in Sargent all weekend


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

coachlaw said:


> Dude, did you just ask him to prom?
> 
> Now I've seen everything.


He'll give his shorts to you if you're a good date...


----------



## Dan20703 (Jun 22, 2004)

It's been years since I have been to this gathering. I was at the very first one to spread Sam's ashes and dedicate that beach in his name. I may have to try and make this one!


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Always a lot of fun. Hope I can make it.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

For those that haven't been to a beach gathering in a while, try and make it. 

This is our 20th year on the internet. 

I have a momento for everyone that shows up along with a new batch of stickers. The momentos will be here on Tuesday and I will post up a pic of them then. Kids are always welcome and most of us have slowed down a bit over the years so come on down.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The keychain lights came in today. They are small, bright and will be available from me at the gathering that Friday and Saturday.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Mont said:


> The keychain lights came in today. They are small, bright and will be available from me at the gathering that Friday and Saturday.


Those are a great idea!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> The keychain lights came in today. They are small, bright and will be available from me at the gathering that Friday and Saturday.


Very cool! :cheers: Two weeks away!!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Looking forward to it Mont. I need some sand...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I have been down there most of this week, and am thankful we are still two weeks out.  

Someone needs to appease the weather goddess.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Mont said:


> I have been down there most of this week, and am thankful we are still two weeks out.
> 
> Someone needs to appease the weather goddess.


I hereby command the wind to lay, the surf to calm, the water to clear, and the fish to gather in great numbers, hungry to eat right in front of our spot! By executive order of SolarScreenGuy, this day, May 5 2018.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

SolarScreenGuy said:


> I hereby command the wind to lay, the surf to calm, the water to clear, and the fish to gather in great numbers, hungry to eat right in front of our spot! By executive order of SolarScreenGuy, this day, May 5 2018.


So it is written, so it shall be done! :doowapsta


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Well my Facebook friends already know this, but flew this bad boy today! Will definitely be bringing it to the beach gathering


----------



## livingwaters (Sep 26, 2010)

*Beach Party*

Looks like a wonderful time!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Looks like a wonderful time!


It is. Welcome to 2Cool. But, we don't use the term "party" so as not to get confused with a less than desirable group of individuals.

We gather. Come join us!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

The crabs haven't been cooperating. We only have 1 1/2 quarts of meat so far. Enough, but we want more. Will keep trying!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm going to try to come. Got a new mini-camper I'm dying to test out.


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

Is this where we learn the secret handshake?
And get the new greenie catalogs???


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm so ready for some R&R.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Let's hope for some rain between now and then. I was down on the sand with the dawgs this morning and it's like powder. The water is looking very fishy.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Are RVâ€™s allowed to park on the beach?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll be there too It's been awhile since I've seen some of you


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

bigl said:


> Are RVâ€™s allowed to park on the beach?


Yessir


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

steve holchak said:


> Yessir


Thanks Steve


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

DCUnger said:


> Is this where we learn the secret handshake?
> And get the new greenie catalogs???


Secret handshakes are a thing of the past. You'll get on the beach and automatically become zen with the wind and waves. That's all ya need brother.

...greenie catalogs are shipped in an undisclosed, high priority mailing vessel to your most recent home addy. :wink:


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

I went down yesterday with the dogs and wife also Water was flat and gin clear Rafts of mullet cruising so thick you could walk on em but not being spooked
threw a spoon and a worm at em for about 30 minutes with out a looker
I could see my toenails on the bottom it was so clear at the 2nd bar


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Man I'm ready for next weekend. Been pre drinking, getting my liver in shape for the last 2 weeks! I think we're going to hang around until Tues morning. May haul the boat down, and try to fish West Bay on Monday. Anywho, I'm ready for some beach therapy!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Don't forget those that can bring some firewood for the evenings, please do. 

So far, I'll be bringing (and we'll call them) Sam's beach Chicken Poppers, the usual brats and onion dogz for Friday night, breakfast shrimp tacos cooked on Chazz's wok (make your tongue slap you brains out) and whatever we catch on the half shell.

But I'm working on a trout ball. I think y'all will diggum.

10 days!:doowapsta


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

I plan to get there Friday, I'll bring what wood my little trucks got room for.
Hope the surf is at least half as good as it was today.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Reality Czech said:


> I plan to get there Friday, I'll bring what wood my little trucks got room for.
> Hope the surf is at least half as good as it was today.


WaBAM! I'm bringing oil and a fryer!!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

7 days! MAGA!


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

Anyone in the Santa Fe area going for sure?
I have a package for you to take, 
It needs to be refrigerated.
And we would need to meet up before Thursday AM.

Thanks, DC
(832) 285-6439


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

I can meet up with ya, im off of 646 & 517. Will call you.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

This is why we play Washers, instead of Cornhole at 2cool gatherings. Long live Team Beefcake!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

MarkU said:


> This is why we play Washers, instead of Cornhole at 2cool gatherings. Long live Team Beefcake!


White girl yells Stop it right now!

In other circles you'd hear Beat Pookie Down!!


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

Chazz1007 said:


> I can meet up with ya, im off of 646 & 517. Will call you.


Thanks!


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

DC has his priorities set, stopped by and got da secret package. Talked to Onedayscratch, getting a list going on grub, if ANYONE goes home hungry, you were too far from camp! Mont bring plenty of stickers DC would like some. Need to figure some kind of rotating washer trophy, Shaddy and me are bringing it home, yous guys got lucky last year. :cheers::cheers:


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Chazz1007 said:


> DC has his priorities set, stopped by and got da secret package. Talked to Onedayscratch, getting a list going on grub, if ANYONE goes home hungry, you were too far from camp! Mont bring plenty of stickers DC would like some. Need to figure some kind of rotating washer trophy, Shaddy and me are bringing it home, yous guys got lucky last year. :cheers::cheers:


The washer trophy is mine. And whoever is lucky enough to have me as their partner. That's a given.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

steve holchak said:


> The washer trophy is mine. And whoever is lucky enough to have me as their partner. That's a given.


...and just like that, team Shake N Bake got Told!


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Keep your eyes on team beeeeefcake, they might deflate some washers, or shift the sand.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Remind me to bring my rubber boots, because it's already getting deep.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Team Beefcake will always rule. Second time I ever played washers and I embarrassed y'all. Too bad I'm retired or you could try your hand at revenge.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

sharkchum said:


> Remind me to bring my rubber boots, because it's already getting deep.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Heck with the boots, bring your waders, Sandy, your coming out of retirement. LOL


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

So, it looks like team Shake and Bake will have to be reunited.

Sharkchum, should we get Tee Shirts?


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Doesn't look like I'm going to make it until Saturday morning. Wife informed me that we going to see Dave Matthews Friday night in the woodlands.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Doesn't look like I'm going to make it until Saturday morning. Wife informed me that we going to see Dave Matthews Friday night in the woodlands.


Voluntarily? Like on purpose?


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Doesn't look like I'm going to make it until Saturday morning. Wife informed me that we going to see Dave Matthews Friday night in the woodlands.


Man, Friday night is like the first night in Vegas with the gang. Sat is like the second day in Vegas. Sunday is the quiet plane ride back from Vegas.

So I guess the Dave Matthews concert would be the Monday, back to work...:cheers:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

steve holchak said:


> The washer trophy is mine. And whoever is lucky enough to have me as their partner. That's a given.


Seems like I remember us absolutely murdering you. Did y'all even score? Last year I didn't play, so someone else got the trophy, but it's gonna be on this weekend. :wink:


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

ShadMan said:


> Seems like I remember us absolutely murdering you. Did y'all even score? Last year I didn't play, so someone else got the trophy, but it's gonna be on this weekend. :wink:


You are sadly mistaken. I'm undefeated.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

steve holchak said:


> You are sadly mistaken. I'm undefeated.


Can anyone other than Steve, verify the accuracy of his claim? Zeitgeist, do you have drone footage of Steve's wins?:cheers:


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

MarkU said:


> Can anyone other than Steve, verify the accuracy of his claim? Zeitgeist, do you have drone footage of Steve's wins?:cheers:


Ask Marcie. Where's the cat?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

MarkU said:


> Can anyone other than Steve, verify the accuracy of his claim? Zeitgeist, do you have drone footage of Steve's wins?:cheers:


 Steve was winning up until he left. If you read page 37, section 6, of the official 2cool beach gathering washer tournament rule book, it clearly states. "Any person who leaves early, or leaves while there is still enough light to see to play washers, automatically forfeits all winnings." 
Therefor, by leaving before the game was over, Steve lost all bragging rights and must bow down to Team Beefcake as the true champions.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

MarkU said:


> So, it looks like team Shake and Bake will have to be reunited.
> 
> Sharkchum, should we get Tee Shirts?


No more Shake-N-Bake, your Magic man and I'm El Diablo.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

sharkchum said:


> No more Shake-N-Bake, your Magic man and I'm El Diablo.


You can't nickname yourself chumly.

If you think Mark is magic, we gotts some classes you need to attend...


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Sharkchum, don't listen to Everydayjockitch. I'm full of plenty O' Magic, and other things. You sir are the epitome of El Diladoblio !


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Texashookset said:


> Voluntarily? Like on purpose?


Turns out my wedding anniversary is on Sunday (oops!)

Wife is a big fan of DMB, so my hands are tied. Gonna try to drive down with the mini-camper pre-dawn on Saturday


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Turns out my wedding anniversary is on Sunday (oops!)
> 
> Wife is a big fan of DMB, so my hands are tied. Gonna try to drive down with the mini-camper pre-dawn on Saturday


You ain't kidding, oops. Gotts ta take care of the home front. Look forward to seeing you there Saturday. I'll have a Dawn patrol beverage waiting for ya.


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Gonna try my best to roll down there Fri or Sat after work.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I pretty much decided I am going to cook a sack for everybody Friday night. Especially since the field run at Boyd's has been great quality. Cooked a 36 pound sack for the Rockets Monday night and there were only 7 dead, heck of a deal for only $1.22 a pound.

With that said, I am going to clean these at my house before I leave. If anybody wants some Saturday, I will have all the spice and stiff to cook, but please clean them before you arrive. Water is the issue on the beach.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

WTG Matt!!! That's awesome.:brew2:


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Water is no problem. I'm bringing a 55 gallon drum of fresh water, and can bring more if needed.


Zeitgeist said:


> I pretty much decided I am going to cook a sack for everybody Friday night. Especially since the field run at Boyd's has been great quality. Cooked a 36 pound sack for the Rockets Monday night and there were only 7 dead, heck of a deal for only $1.22 a pound.
> 
> With that said, I am going to clean these at my house before I leave. If anybody wants some Saturday, I will have all the spice and stiff to cook, but please clean them before you arrive. Water is the issue on the beach.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Coolbeans Matt. We'll have beer brats for lunch and mudbugs for dinner!

Btw, the trout balls are Done!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I just picked up some fire wood and bbq wood. If anyone wants to bring some wood for the fire it would be great.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nativeTEXAN1 (Jan 5, 2010)

I am bringing firewood also

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Turns out my wedding anniversary is on Sunday (oops!)
> 
> Wife is a big fan of DMB, so my hands are tied. Gonna try to drive down with the mini-camper pre-dawn on Saturday


I just found out (thanks to my mom) mine is Saturday. It's only the 2nd one so I don't have the date beat into my head yet. 

If I can, I'm going to come down Friday morning.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm going to try and make it down Friday morning for the day.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

steve holchak said:


> You are sadly mistaken. I'm undefeated.


Haha, except for the times you got beat (21-7 was it?) that is.  I remember you pouting and complaining about us not using regulation washers, blah blah.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Just sayin!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Hasta manana, amigos! :brew:

My buddy, Chris, is supposed to be there tomorrow afternoon and through the entire weekend, as opposed to his usual Saturday night only. I hear his guitar set list will include:

1) Brown-Eyed Girl
2) Brown-Eyed Girl
3) Brown-Eyed Girl

And by extra special request:

4) Brown-Eyed Girl

That said, he may only get through the first three songs if Randy is pouring the water moccasins strong. 

Paula Dean will not be in attendance this year, as she is filming in Europe currently.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

ShadMan said:


> Hasta manana, amigos! :brew:
> 
> My buddy, Chris, is supposed to be there tomorrow afternoon and through the entire weekend, as opposed to his usual Saturday night only. I hear his guitar set list will include:
> 
> ...


You know she can kick your tail up and down the beach...


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm wearing a Toga...


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Went fishing down at the radio tower this morning. The beach was fine, easy to drive with minimal debris and grass. The worst part was the access part between the highway and the beach. That sand was soft, but easily doable for a truck or SUV. Might be a little sporting for a 2wd car, but I think they cans till make it. 

Still planning on driving down with the TigerMoth pre-dawn on Saturday.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I did a recon at noon and here's the deal.

Use entrance 5, which is near the condos. Entrance 4 is impassible. For clarity, I am including a picture. Entrance 5 is the first, coming from Galveston. 

The sand is loose but still campable, driveable, especially closer to the water. 
There's a good spot, 1.1 miles from entrance 5, going west. That's a right turn on the beach for those unfamiliar. Head straight through and down the entrance to the beach and hang a right at the high tide line. The tide was out today.

The wind is howling, prepare accordingly. The flies are thick. Really thick, like bouncing off the windshield thick. Again, prepare accordingly, bring some OFF and bug spray. Chemical warfare with these little bastiages is not only allowed, it's encouraged. The wind may actually help things with the bugs, but don't count on it. 

The pics are facing west from the spot, facing east from the spot and the turn off the Bluewater Highway.

If things go to plan, I should be on the sand by noon Friday. I am coming the long way through Surfside to avoid the bridge. I would encourage all other RV guys to do the same thing. It's hard to get through there in a truck and not worth chancing messing up your rig and weekend.


----------



## nativeTEXAN1 (Jan 5, 2010)

We are heading down in an RV. Are you referring to the bridge being bad to take an RV across?

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

First place, 27 teams. Just sayin'
















Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

steve holchak said:


> First place, 27 teams. Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stolen Valor! Garage Sale finds.... angelsm


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

nativeTEXAN1 said:


> We are heading down in an RV. Are you referring to the bridge being bad to take an RV across?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


The San Luis Pass bridge where you pay the Toll to the slug is wicked narrow. I think they are trying to keep all the Galveston people from leaving the island =]


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Blowing this Popsicle stand! See y'all manana!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

nativeTEXAN1 said:


> We are heading down in an RV. Are you referring to the bridge being bad to take an RV across?


Yes, I would avoid the San Luis Pass toll bridge if possible. It's technically 10 feet wide, but in reality, you can barely squeeze through there at 8'6" and coming back is worse. Also, there's a big Jeep get together this weekend on Bolivar, so traffic going there via the Galveston Ferry is going to be busy. I take the long way around going through Surfside and turning towards Galveston on the Blue Water Highway. It's about 20 minutes or so extra, but a much less tedious drive on wider roads and turns.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Oh and it officially hit 100 at my house today, the day before the gathering. Add wicked heat to hurricanes, fog, cold fronts and several other notable weather events around gathering dates. 100 degrees in May. Oh yea baby. Hehe.


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

I hope you guys have a jun but safe weekend, I really wanted to finally make one of the gatherings, but, wife asked to go to Rocksprings this weekend.

I hope you enjoy the surprise package, Chazz1007 is bringing for me...


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

DCUnger said:


> I hope you guys have a jun but safe weekend, I really wanted to finally make one of the gatherings, but, wife asked to go to Rocksprings this weekend.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the surprise package, Chazz1007 is bringing for me...


He's notified me of the contents. Many thanks now, fore I may not remember....


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

OnedayScratch said:


> He's notified me of the contents. Many thanks now, fore I may not remember....


Have had his before. Lot better than the old standard TSC purple bag sweet feed we used to just strip and drink

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Dang! Looks like we won't be there. I forgot about the Royal Wedding being on TV! Y'all have fun.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

:rybka:LOL, Matt.. The purple bag is crawbugs.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

steve holchak said:


> Dang! Looks like we won't be there. I forgot about the Royal Wedding being on TV! Y'all have fun.


Good, easy pikkins at washers now.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Chazz1007 said:


> Good, easy pikkins at washers now.


I know you're crying inside about now! Wipe your tears, we will be there. I'll record it!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm loaded up, getting ready to head that way.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Beachside (Jul 19, 2012)

hurricane matt said:


> The San Luis Pass bridge where you pay the Toll to the slug is wicked narrow. I think they are trying to keep all the Galveston people from leaving the island =]


And it's almost impossible to put your $2 in the drawer!!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm here. Where's everyone at?









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

sharkchum said:


> I'm here. Where's everyone at?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Work !!! Go catch some bait!

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Camp is set up!


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

the web cam is aimed right on yall right now!

in tried to post the picture but im not that smart


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

OnedayScratch said:


> Camp is set up!


Any trouble getting in? Access 5? See you in the morning


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

sharkchum said:


> I'm loaded up, getting ready to head that way.[/quote]
> 
> I like your style!
> 
> I can't come til tomorrow. Gotta work OT this evenin. :cry: :cloud: :headknock


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

sharkchum said:


> I'm loaded up, getting ready to head that way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang! Don't catch em all. We need to eat everyday. LOL! Good luck!:shamrock:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)




----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Anyone get on some surf trout yet?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

steve holchak said:


> Any trouble getting in? Access 5? See you in the morning


No trouble at all.

Good turnout for a Friday.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Texashookset said:


> Anyone get on some surf trout yet?


Mullet just started running. Got plenty of bait for the reds and shark.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Slim pickins this year
















Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

steve holchak said:


> Slim pickins this year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But pickins are gonna be GUUD!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Hopefullly I will eventually make it to one of these. You guys donâ€™t get into any trouble..


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

JFolm said:


> Hopefullly I will eventually make it to one of these. *You guys donâ€™t get into any trouble.*.


This statement says that you have never been to one.
Don't drink the jungle juice.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I had the flu early this week and I'm still not 100%. I came home around 5pm and got things ready, then noticed I was a bit tired. I came inside to lay down on the couch for a while and . . . . . well, I just woke up. I do feel a lot better, but I think I'll call it a night and see y'all in the morning. Y'all have fun.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

coachlaw said:


> I had the flu early this week and I'm still not 100%. I came home around 5pm and got things ready, then noticed I was a bit tired. I came inside to lay down on the couch for a while and . . . . . well, I just woke up. I do feel a lot better, but I think I'll call it a night and see y'all in the morning. Y'all have fun.


Get feelin better!


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Any fish? Is the surf yakable?

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Tommy, Mark? Cmon boys! Roll out and drink a few bloody Mary's for me. I'm working til noon or so and can't crack a beer til I get home so hook me up!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

^^^^Yeah...drink a couple for me too..... I will be here all day.....^^^^^^


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Good first night!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Got some good food. We need people to come eat it.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> Got some good food. We need people to come eat it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iâ€™m on my way down now should be there about 730. Spent last night at the ER thanks to a kidney stone So I didnâ€™t get to make it this morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

First pic...Bobby. Second pic? Capt. Doc Holiday' Sharkchum and Chazz!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Sharkchum, Cool Change, MarkU, Onedayscratch, Chazz1007, Megabite, Solodaddio!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Stay tuned? Got some amazing drone video and went to Coach Law's cabin at Titlum-Tatlum and shot some drone stuff!


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Any fish? Wanted to make down there but had truck issues so called audible and filling pigs with lead instead. Sup Chazz 

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Itâ€™s pretty down here this morning


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

hurricane matt said:


> Any fish? Wanted to make down there but had truck issues so called audible and filling pigs with lead instead. Sup Chazz
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


To say the surf is sporty is an understatement.

But most caught a sand buzz....notta on the fishy side.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Arguing with the surf and tide is just like arguing with a woman.  We cut it close yesterday. Real close.

I had a great time and can't thank everyone that showed up, came by, and helped out. It's an honor to be on the sand with you guys and ladies. Remember, what happens in camp, stays in camp. hehe.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

*Thanks 2 Cool*

Thanks for showing Dixie Dog and me a great weekend. The camaraderie, food and music was the best. Hope to do it again.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Realized the time last night and had to boogie, didnâ€™t quite have the time to say bye. Had a blast with everyone as normal! To the folks who havenâ€™t made it try your best to make the fall gathering!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

For everyone I talked to before I left this morning about going to catch redfish, I just have 1 word for you. BAMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

You said it, you did it, congrats.


----------



## nativeTEXAN1 (Jan 5, 2010)

I new i shoul have headed west today

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Didn't happen. Surf, shorts, and shirt all photoshoped :an6:


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Funny how when we get together, life just gets better. A few more pics here to celebrate our 20 Years on the innerwebz. Thanks to Mont, Coolchange, Hard head, MT Stringer, Hooked Up, and even Shad Man...(HA!), for paving the way.

Washers, Trout Balls (It was a HUGE school of fish), Full Stringer, Zeitgeist jammin dust pan rock, young Dillion had a fan he was toting so Sharkchum was feeling jealous and he got his own, Hard Head by Bobby and Barbara with crab ball Cindy doing a reverse photo bomb, and of course the flag.

It was great to see everyone and very cool to me others.
Looking forward to fishing with more of y'all.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hope everyone made it home safe, was a hoot as usual.cant wait till fall. Peace


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Chazz1007 said:


> Didn't happen. Surf, shorts, and shirt all photoshoped :an6:


What about this one?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

We had a nice, 2cool morning thanks to a little pop up rain action heading in from offshore at sunrise. BTW, we all saw the Space Station sail by last night at 17,000 MPH along with the satellite that is usually a few mintues ahead of it. 

This gathering is one for the history books. Some of the kids we had at the first one had kids of thier own this time around. All of us old farts were just glad to see another sunrise. Again, my thanks to everyone that helped out, showed up and had fun with us. I think I gained 10 pounds on just the food alone. There were some fine eats at this one.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Blast to say the least! Here is a pic of the space station. Not sure how everybody would have identified it if I was not there! Baw ha! Sarcasm  Best viewing ever since we were so far away from the city.

Shout out to Sharkchum for all his hard work on the smoked meats. Best ribs I have ever tasted and pork butt was amazing!

Of course Steve Holchak's etouffe and crab balls were off the chain!

OK? Who is going to tell the Matt's got crabs story?


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Great to meet everyone. Had a really great time. Thank you to everyone for all the kindness and hospitality. Didnâ€™t take many pics, but this is what I got. Made it home in time to take mama out for a nice anniversary dinner.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Sounds like everyone behaved themselves, thanks for all the pics and recap.

How come SharkChum couldn't catch any Reds at Sams beach?


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

fishingtwo said:


> Sounds like everyone behaved themselves, thanks for all the pics and recap.
> 
> How come SharkChum couldn't catch any Reds at Sams beach?


 he was too busy cooking for everybody.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Just wanted to give a Big Shout Out to everyone that attended Texas Gathering #18! Hard to believe its been 20 years since it all started. For those who don't know how it all began, it all started at a Maytag Washing Machine along the South Shoreline of Christmas Bay. The rest is History! I'll try to put the story together one day soon for all of the New Comers.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

It was a good time to be had by all. It's a honor to be a part of such a great group of people. Thank's Mont for the stickers and keychains, the light as already come in handy.
Now for the announcement of the 2018 Spring Beach Gathering Washer Tournament Champion's.
On Friday night the winners were Sharkchum and Solodaddio.
On Saturday night the Winners were El Diablo, AKA Sharkchum, and Magic Man ,AKA MarkU. I'm sure MarkU will give a detailed account of the events than transpired when he gets home.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

fishingtwo said:


> Sounds like everyone behaved themselves, thanks for all the pics and recap.
> 
> How come SharkChum couldn't catch any Reds at Sams beach?


You can't catch what's not there. The main factor for successful fishing is location, location, location. Almost the entire stretch of surfside beach is a dead zone. There is no structure to attract fish, no shell, no clay, no piling, no nothing. It's a great place to catch trout in the summer when the water is calm, but that's about it. Sure, you will catch an occasional fish there, if you fish hard enough, but I'm not gonna put that much effort into it.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

sharkchum said:


> You can't catch what's not there. The main factor for successful fishing is location, location, location. Almost the entire stretch of surfside beach is a dead zone. There is no structure to attract fish, no shell, no clay, no piling, no nothing. It's a great place to catch trout in the summer when the water is calm, but that's about it. Sure, you will catch an occasional fish there, if you fish hard enough, but I'm not gonna put that much effort into it.


I agree but doesn't the SLP offer something there? Current at least. SS pretty much hit or miss for me. We do get decent shark there though.

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

hurricane matt said:


> I agree but doesn't the SLP offer something there? Current at least. SS pretty much hit or miss for me. We do get decent shark there though.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


Sure it does, so does the jetties, but where we have the gathering is 4 miles from the pass and 10 miles from the jetties, with nothing in between.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I uploaded all the drone videos to my computer and they came out excellent! Very happy with the quality and the ND filters I used, 16 during the day and 4 in the early evening. There are actually 7 videos so give me some time and I will turn out a video. My dad is just now leaving this Wednesday morning. BTW, he wanted some fried fish before he left and really likes Top Water.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Man, I wish you would have called so we could have had lunch together. It sure was fun camping out with y'all. I can't wait to see the drone footage.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Yep, I'm on pins and needles waitin' for the footage!


----------

